# July Lease Rates - Day of Release ?



## rob620 (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone know exactly what day they will be out ? I was wondering if it will by Friday the 2nd or not until next week.
Thanks !!


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

expect it around the 7th or 8th


----------



## AMP (May 1, 2002)

Dealers should have the rates on July 1 (in fact they likely have them now, but not in the hands of the CAs yet). We likely won't see anything from LeaseCompare unti next week.

Expect to see big changes....


----------



## bmrowe (Aug 9, 2007)

AMP said:


> Dealers should have the rates on July 1 (in fact they likely have them now, but not in the hands of the CAs yet). We likely won't see anything from LeaseCompare unti next week.
> 
> Expect to see big changes....


Are you predicting good or bad changes?


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

AMP said:


> Dealers should have the rates on July 1 (in fact they likely have them now, but not in the hands of the CAs yet). We likely won't see anything from LeaseCompare unti next week.
> 
> Expect to see big changes....


Uh, yeah, do tell.


----------



## bmrowe (Aug 9, 2007)

TN_3 said:


> Uh, yeah, do tell.


I am hearing a lot of speculation about tiered rates across the board. With the tiers being based on credit score


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

bmrowe said:


> I am hearing a lot of speculation about tiered rates across the board. With the tiers being based on credit score


So would this mean it is better for A credit and the same for bad credit, or the same for A credit and worse for bad credit?


----------



## Aqua Bliss (May 20, 2010)

For lease rates too or just finance rates?


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

DIdn't they already do that a while back? I thought the published rates were for top tier credit - anything less and you've got to pay a premium?


----------



## bmrowe (Aug 9, 2007)

Newmanium said:


> DIdn't they already do that a while back? I thought the published rates were for top tier credit - anything less and you've got to pay a premium?


This is what I was basing my statement off of: http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=402983


----------



## rob620 (Jun 29, 2010)

I locked in Q1 rates at the end of April, my car arrived at dealer yesterday, trying to decide if I should take it Tomorrow, or see if July Rates are better than what I already have.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I just tried to see if a CA had any July bulletins, but the June finance bulletin says that July will see a change to tiered sales support rates. This probably means that it will get worse for bad credit, and stay the same for super elite 740+ credit. That doesn't help much.


----------



## bmrowe (Aug 9, 2007)

rob620 said:


> I locked in Q1 rates at the end of April, my car arrived at dealer yesterday, trying to decide if I should take it Tomorrow, or see if July Rates are better than what I already have.


I am in the exact same spot. I think I am going to go pick the car up tomorrow, only because the dealer picks up an extra $650 current lease payment if I go before the end of the month.


----------



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

Can we also expect to see the incentives bulletin on Friday or tomorrow?


----------



## rob620 (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad I waited !! July Money factor on X5 50 dropped to 0.00180 with the same 60% Residual!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brknbones (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you know what the e93 m3 36 mo rates are? Waiting for the official post always seems to take forever - even if it is just 5 days


----------



## Leonardo629 (Sep 11, 2006)

New rates should be out already. July rates are better than June rates.....for you have to have good to excellent credit in order to qualify.

from bmwusa.com

Rates shown are based on the Super Elite/Elite/Standard credit tier level. Program available to qualified customers only. Not everyone will qualify.


----------



## Aqua Bliss (May 20, 2010)

Where do you guys see the rates?


----------



## Schneller78 (Jul 26, 2009)

The specific rates are not posted on the offical BMW site, but you can tell by looking at the Lease Specials today compared to yesterday. For example, the X5d lease special was $539/mo yesterday, but today it is $519/mo...


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Yup, looking like a number of MFs have dropped by 0.0002?


----------



## Aqua Bliss (May 20, 2010)

I heard from my CA today that finance rates are now 1.9% (on x5 at least) for up to 60 months. I know previously they had 1.9% but only up to 24 months. Can anyone confirm!?


----------



## Aqua Bliss (May 20, 2010)

Wow I guess it's true, 0.9% for 0-24 months and 1.9% for 25-60 months... from BMWUSA.COM

Qualified customers only. Available at participating BMW centers through BMW Financial Services NA, LLC. Applies only to specific models and only for specific model years. 0.9% APR for 24 months available through 8/31/2010. $42.06 per $1,000. Also available, 1.9% APR for 25-60 months. $17.48 per $1,000.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

deleted


----------



## xrayyou (Mar 20, 2010)

Went in to center today to complete deal on an '11 535i. Saw the official BMWFS sheets, and MF and residual are the same for July = .0023 and 61% (36 mo. and 10K mi.).


----------



## KEVIN88GT (Apr 15, 2006)

ehh...that stinks....


----------



## Syntax (May 18, 2010)

Newmanium said:


> The residuals you can figure out based on the lease specials - 0.59 for 10k/year, 3-years.
> 
> *MF appears to be dropped by 0.0002, which would put it at 0.00210.*
> 
> ...


Not sure why you thought that, but it doesn't seem to be correct according to Tarry's post.


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

Syntax said:


> Not sure why you thought that, but it doesn't seem to be correct according to Tarry's post.


For a lot of cars it did drop .0002 so I think people assumed it was accross the board. For example 335xi sedan went from .0022 to .0020


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Syntax said:


> Not sure why you thought that, but it doesn't seem to be correct according to Tarry's post.


That was just our guestimating from bmwusa published lease specials while we were waiting for his numbers. I still think the 35d x5 might have dropped in mf, but his numbers show otherwise.


----------



## sunnygps (Jul 7, 2010)

Newmanium said:


> The residuals you can figure out based on the lease specials - 0.59 for 10k/year, 3-years.
> 
> MF appears to be dropped by 0.0002, which would put it at 0.00210.
> 
> ...


I can't seem to backup into the numbers $519/month with $4100 down based on the MF/residual #s given here and other sites. I am trying to figure out, is the MSRP increases from $56k (as advertised by BMW) to $61k, how much the monthly payment will go up. This will help me negotiate better with the dealer.

The dealers around here are telling me that those are just the advertisement rates and to get anything but that particular SAV, the rates will change...

Thanks!


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Example reversal for the 335d - same basic principle applies to the x35d:

MSRP: 47475 (given)
Selling price: 45730 (variable, I adjusted this till payment matched advertised special)
Down payment: 3800 (given)
Eco credit: 4500 (given)
Residual: 58% (given)
MF: 0.00190 (given, assume no MF markup)

Final payments: $419.80/month

You can do the same thing for the X35d - get a nice Excel lease calculator, enter everything in for the advertised special. And here's a hint - you can do much better than the advertised special. The dealer would love for you to think that this represents the "cheapest" deal you'll ever see.

Once you do this, you can figure out how adding options will influence the price. Make sure to find out the invoice price, the sheet is available somewhere on xoutpost.com if you search around for it. The only thing you negotiate with a dealer is amount above invoice, and MF markup. I typically require no MF markup, and just focus on price above invoice to keep things simple.


----------

